# Penelope Cruz and her sister's new fashion line: MNG MAngo



## jdepp_84 (Jul 18, 2007)

Modeling own clothes, Penelope and sister, Don't they look so much alike?


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2007)

they almost look like twins !! and they're beautiful, i'm jealous of their hair.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

They look so alike, I like some of the stuff but those high waisted jeans just scare me.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, they look sensational! LOL Her sister looks just like her. They are gorgeous!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

So damn good looking people and what genes.

I really envy their hair.

The line is nothing special - it's good but nothing special.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 18, 2007)

They're both beautiful.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

Which one is Penelope? lol. They're both hot, though.


----------



## dlbharley (Jul 19, 2007)

Ellos son hermosos!


----------



## ivette (Jul 19, 2007)

definetly a family resemblance

both are very pretty


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow I can barely tell them apart in some of those pictures, they both look absolutely gorgeous. The clothes look really cute too! Do you know if it's a high end line or something more widely available?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 19, 2007)

wow they look like twins pretty much. thats insane.

on a random note, last year we got the store in bellevue, they have nice clothes at not too bad prices.


----------



## monniej (Jul 19, 2007)

wow! they darn near look like twins! love most of the clothes, but what's with those high waist jeans in the first pic? i'm not a big fan of those!


----------



## mayyami (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, they look similar! And Hot.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 20, 2007)

in the second pic they look almost identical


----------



## Ashley (Jul 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you know if it's a high end line or something more widely available? They're very affordable.


----------



## Lia (Jul 20, 2007)

They're just like me and my elder sister - people say that we look like twins... the clothes are nice


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 20, 2007)

The clothes are cute. They are both so beautiful! They look very mod 60's to me, with the sexpot hair and pale lips.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow! they're hot! And I love the cloths, it's a very sexy 60's look.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 20, 2007)

That's crazy how identical they look... o__O

The clothes look amazing too, lol.


----------



## babyangel (Jul 21, 2007)

You can almost not tell which one is which. They make the clothes look hot. Love the hair.

*Babyangel*


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 14, 2007)

love it! i wanna do my make up like that


----------



## Karren (Dec 14, 2007)

I love the LBD....


----------



## Barbette (Dec 14, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous women.

Recently saw Volver, awww had to, because... sigh, Almodovar... but Penelope blew me away!!! I must say I never found her performances in American movies very impressing (so far) but she seems to pale everyone in comparison in her Spanish repetoir, at least in the Almodovar films that I have seen her in. I can't wait to see her next Spanish adventure.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 14, 2007)

omg!!! i thought I was seeing double...Freaking gorgeousness.


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 17, 2007)

They are both so beautiful!


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 17, 2007)

they are both gorgeous


----------



## Anthea (Dec 20, 2007)

They both look great, can hardly tell them apart.


----------



## goddess_sham (Dec 21, 2007)

theyre twins actually.. at least thts wat was written sumwhere...


----------



## chocobon (Dec 22, 2007)

They r both so hot but Monica's prettier IMO...


----------



## selene (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW!

So Penelope is a twin? I didn't know that.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey girls, I don't know what I should do.

Should I buy this jeans from Mango, it's from the sisters collection:











I tried it and I liked it but the jeans was a little short, I don't know if that is the model. I asked the shop assistent and she said it should be like that but I don't know.

It ends at just above my ankle.

Does that look good? Or does that look like you bought one size to small?

If you take a look at the first picture you see she rolled it up but that's were it ends by me.

(my english could be better, I know



)


----------

